# 20 gallon low tech Paradise Fish setup



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

Here's a shot of my 20 gallon low tech planted setup. A few nice pieces of driftwood, lots of different Crypts, Java Ferns, Anubias, Java Moss, tons of duckweed.. Nothing too crazy. Temp kept about 23 degrees right now. Only a simple sponge filter and dosing with Flourish. Inhabitants have been switched many times, but I'm finally settled with a nice male Paradise Fish and a group of 6 Oto's. Hoping to try adding a small group of White Cloud Mountain Minnows soon.


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

Totally clueless on why my pics always show upside down!


----------

